# Which football game will you be buying this year? PC



## Dandred (May 29, 2009)

After years of Pro Evolution, last year I bought Fifa 09 and was surprised at how good it was. Despite all the moaning on the Fifa 09 forums I thought it was great. 

I just want to know what other urbanites will be buying this year and why, which way to go Fifa or Pro evo?


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

fifa09 is better

i still call it pro ev though!

why were fifa fans moaning? could they no longer score the same goal over and over again? Y'know hitting it from the corner of the box into the opposite top corner, every goddanm time.



dave


----------



## revol68 (May 29, 2009)

I'd imagine they were complaining cos it's still shit compared to the console versions.


----------



## Dandred (May 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> why were fifa fans moaning? could they no longer score the same goal over and over again?
> 
> 
> 
> dave



It was more to do with Next Gen content not being available on the PC.



dan


----------



## Dandred (May 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd imagine they were complaining cos it's still shit compared to the console versions.



that


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

ahh fair enough. i got it on xbox so im all good.


dave


----------



## Dandred (May 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> ahh fair enough. i got it on xbox so im all good.
> 
> 
> dave



Well. there are two letters in the thread title that you might of missed.........


----------



## Dandred (Aug 14, 2009)

Just bumping this for any PC gamers who plan on buying either of the two main football titles this season.


----------



## Final (Aug 20, 2009)

fifa release 2nd Oct
pro evo on 23rd Oct.

Just hold on until early Nov and read a lot of reviews?

or be a fan-boy and go with whatever franchise you currently feel loyal to.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 20, 2009)

Final said:


> fifa release 2nd Oct
> pro evo on 23rd Oct.
> 
> Just hold on until early Nov and read a lot of reviews?
> ...



Yeah I'd wait on the PC as FIFA on it is not the same as on the 360 and PS3, it's much shitter.

On the consoles the only game to get is FIFA 10, as Pro Evo peaked at PES6 and has been in free fall ever since whilst FIFA has been excellent ever since 08.


----------



## Silva (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought they ditched the old PS2 engine for the PC version this time around...


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

im really hoping konami have had enough time to master the next gen systems and will be back on top this time around.

I still havent got my shooting up to par in fifa.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Aug 21, 2009)

Silva said:


> I thought they ditched the old PS2 engine for the PC version this time around...



They are claiming they are developing a new PC engine but it will be the same as the new PS2 one, either way it will be shit compared to the 360 and PS3 versions.

The hilarious thing is that EA try and justify this by claiming that PC's aren't capable of handling the consoles version. This from the same company who distributed Crysis.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> im really hoping konami have had enough time to master the next gen systems and will be back on top this time around.
> 
> I still havent got my shooting up to par in fifa.
> 
> ...



Shooting is easy on FIFA.


----------



## Silva (Aug 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> They are claiming they are developing a new PC engine but it will be the same as the new PS2 one, either way it will be shit compared to the 360 and PS3 versions.
> 
> The hilarious thing is that EA try and justify this by claiming that PC's aren't capable of handling the consoles version. This from the same company who distributed Crysis.



When it comes to sports games, EA always catered to the clunker crowd, not the "upgrade every two months" retards. For instance, if this computer (8 years old, no significant upgrades) had a slightly faster CPU, it still could deal well with FIFA 08 - in fact, I remember their flash website ran _worse_ than the game 

Not that I'm too chuffed about getting it, anyway. Unless they ditch the retarded console-oriented menu navigation.


----------



## Random (Aug 21, 2009)

sports games are shit, just like sport


----------



## Dandred (Sep 18, 2009)

PES demo out now!!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 18, 2009)

and so it seems FIFA on the PS£ and 360 is still by far the best football available.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Random said:


> sports games are shit, just like sport



This.

Although, in fairness, I am shit at sports games. Just like sport


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2009)

Random said:


> sports games are shit, just like sport



I'm not into any sports but do like playing footie games...


----------



## newme (Sep 20, 2009)

Ill be buying neither, may download and find which is best once I get round to buying another pad, football games seem to destroy em. The joysticks/thumbsticks/whatevertherecalled now just go in no time.


----------

